# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  ΒΛΑΒΗ ΣΕ ΠΟΜΠΟ ΑΜ (813) ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ

## tzitzikas

με ενημερωσαν πριν λιγες μερες οτι δεν δουλευει ο πομπος που εχουμε στο πανεπιστημιο. μου ειπαν οτι το μιλιαμερομετρο 
στο οδηγο πλεγμα της 813 δειχνει 0 ενω της ανοδου της 813 δειχνει 200 ma ενω κανονικα ηταν ρυθμισμενο στα
160ma. δεν εχω παει να δω τι συμβαινει. θα το δω αυριο. 
πριν παω περιμενω τις αποψεις σας.
αν ειχε καει η λαμπα δε θα επρεπε της ανοδου να δειχνει 0?
επισης αν εχει μεινει απο οδηγηση (η 813 ειναι με αυτοπολωση στο οδηγο και οχι τροφοδοτικο αρνητικης τασης) δε θα επρεπε
να ειχε καει η 813 και αρα να μην τραβαει ρευμα η ανοδος της? απο τι στιγμη που σταματησε να εκπεμεπι μεχρι την ημερα που ειδαν τα ρευματα αυτα περασαν 3-4 μερες.
περιμενω γνωμες.

αυριο θα βαλουμε πανω και τον νεο διαμορφωτη απο τον αντωνιαδη και τον νεο ντραιβερ.

----------


## radioamateur

Ποιος είναι ο Αντωνιάδης;Βουλευτής;Ποδοσφαιριστής;Τραγουδιστής;Ν  έο ταλέντο Je t'aime;  :Head:

----------


## babisko

> Ποιος είναι ο Αντωνιάδης;Βουλευτής;Ποδοσφαιριστής;Τραγουδιστής;Ν  έο ταλέντο Je t'aime;


Τίποτε από τα παραπάνω.  :Shame on you:  
Από την εποχή της δεκαετίας του 1970 τον θυμάμαι που ήταν στην στοά της Β. Ηρακλείου (Θεσσαλονίκη) και έφτιαχνε τους καλύτερους μετασχηματιστές. Έχω ακόμα μετασχηματιστές του από την εποχή εκείνη που δουλεύουν άψογα, παρόλη την ταλαιπωρία τους από την κακομεταχείριση.   :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:

----------


## tzitzikas

στην ερωτηση δεν απαντησε κανεις. τελος παντων θα το δω απο κοντα σημερα το μηχανακι. αν δεν εχει καψει λαμπα θα δοκιμασουμε τον διαμορφωτη και θα σας πω εντυπωσεις.

----------


## crown

φιλε τζιτζικα δεs σε παρακαλω την αντισταση στο οδηγο την 12KΩΜ πρεπει να ξεκολλησε.το πιο πυθανο ειναι αυτο.

----------


## tzitzikas

λοιπον το προβλημα ηταν οτι ειχε βγει η μπορνα που δινω οδηγηση στην 813 κα;ι δεν επαιρνε οδηγηση. λογικα τοσες μερες δε θα επρεπε να ειχε καει? (ειναι στα αρνητικα με αυτοπολωση)
με 200 mA στην ανοδο και χωρις οδηγηση λετε να εχει καταπονηθει πολυ? παντος δουλευει μια χαρα.

επισης εβαλα πανω τον νεο διαμορφωτη και τον νεο driver και μολις πηγα να δωσω υψηλη ταση στις 811 η μια πεταξε φωτιες μεσα
(μεταξυ του  κατω μερους της ανοδου και των νηματων), και εκαψε την ασφαλεια. Εβαλα καινουργια ασφαλεια την ξαναεκαψε και μαλιστα το νημα της 811 εναβε λιγοτερο απο της αλλης 811.
εδω να πω οτι η ταση που μτις ειχα δωσει ηταν περιπου 1150 βολτ, ενω πριν αλλαξω τον διαμορφωτη τις δουλευα στα 1400 βολτ χωρις προβλημα. να πω επισης οτι οι λαμπες αυτες παιζουν συνεχομενα 
περιπου 3 χρονια. θα αλλαξω σε 3-4 μερες τις 811 με καινουργειες απλα σκεφτομαι μην συμβει τιποτα τετοιο παλι.μηπως συνεβη επειδη δεν ειχα σφιξει καλα το καπελακι της ανοδου της?
δε το εσφιξα πολυ γιατι βγαζοντας το καπελακι της δευτερης 811 ξεκολισε το μεταλικο της ανοδου στο οποιο φορας το καπελακι χωρις ευτυχως να σπασει η λαμπα.
περιμενω τις αποψεις σας (παλια σε αναμμα μου ειχε ξανακαψει μια 811 αλλα εκει τελειως μετα δεν εναβαν τα νηματα)

----------


## tzitzikas

κανεις ρε παιδια?????????????????????

----------


## RFΧpert

Θα μπορουσα να σου πω την αποψη μου (καθαρα την αποψη μου ομως) αλλα φανταζομαι οτι δεν θα την εκτιμησεις και θα θεωρηθει ως "μαθημα"  :Laughing:   Ασε που μετα θα βγαινουν αλλοι "επαϊοντες" και μη και θα 'χουμε παλι τις ιδιες ιστοριες με "συντονιστες χειροκροτηματων" και τα λοιπα... 
Οποτε τι να λεμε... θα την βρεις την ακρη... μονος σου  :Idea:

----------


## tzitzikas

ε εχεις προβλημα. κανεις αλλος????????????????

----------


## badsak

Τζιτζικα μαλλον η 811 πηρε αερα και τα παιξε. δεν υπαρχει αλλη εξηγηση.
Τωρα με προβληματιζει αυτο που λες για την 813.
Αν εμενε χωρις καθολου οδηγηση θα τραβουσε οσα ρευματα σηκωνει ο μετασχηματιστης σου.
Και λογικα θα ειχε καει μετα απο τοσες μερες και μπορει να εκαιγε και κανα διοδακι και τον μετασχηματιστη.
Μηπως η 813 τα εχει φαει τα ψωμια τις? ποσες ωρες περιπου εχει λειτουργησει?
Μηπως επερνε εστω και λιγο οδηγηση.Ειχε βγει εντελως η μπορνα?

----------


## tzitzikas

δεν τα επαιξε η 811 που βγηκε το καπελακι της αλλα η αλλη. οταν τις ξανατοποθετησα (τις ειχα βγαλει για να βαλω το νεο ντραιβερ) δεν εσφιξα πολυ το καπελακι της . ισως εκει δημιουργησε κανα σπινθηρισμο αρχικα και τα τιναξε η λυχνια.α παντος μαλλον τυχαιο γεγονος ηταν γιατι οι 811 αυτες παιζουν 3 χρονια σχεδον 24/24ωρο. 
οσο για την 813 εχει κλεισει 1μισι χρονο συνεχους λειτουργειας.(χωρις κοκκινισμα βεβαια και 1400 βολτ ανοδο)
και μενα μου κανει εντυπωση πως δεν καικε. δεν ειχα μπορνα, απλα εβαζα το συρμα μεσα στο θυληκο κονεκτορα. τωρα εβαλα ασερνικο κονεκτορα. το αν καταπονηθηκε πολυ θα το δειξει η πραξη σε 1-2 μερες που θα αλλαξω τις 811 και θα το ξανανοιξω

η 813 εχει τροφοδοτικο μεχρι 1Αμπερ.
η 811 που καικε μαυρισε μεσα απο το βρακυκυκλωμα και τα νηματα της τωρα αναβουν λιγο

----------


## badsak

Δεν ξερω τζιτζικα αλλα τα ρευματα μου φαινονται λιγα.  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Confused:   :Confused:  
Η 813 χωρις οδηγηση επρεπε να καρφωσει το μιλιαμπερομετρο τερμα.   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  
Εκτος και αν εχεις πολυ χαμηλη ταση σκριν.
Λογικα η 813 μετα απο 1,5 χρονο συνεχους λειτουργειας θα τα φαγε τα ψωμακια τις.
Βαλε μια Gk-71  η μια gu-81m να ησυχασεις.
Και φθηνες και Ρωσικες και πανω απο ολλα ανθεκτικες.  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## tzitzikas

τι να σου πω δε ξερω. και γω περιμενα να τα εχει τιναξει αφου βγηκε το καλωδιο της οδηγησης. ταση σκρην ειναι 400 βολτ μεσω μιας αντιστασης 1,5 εως 4,7 ΚΩ, δε θυμαμε ακριβως τι αντιστασει εχει τωρα την εχω αλαξει, παλια ειχα 1,5ΚΩ και μετα ειχα βαλλει 10ΚΩ και την ξανακατεβασα. παντος η λυχνια δεν ειχε πεσει πολυ το τελευταίο χρόνο, ειχα περιπου την ιδια εμβελεια.τωρα μετα το συμβαν αυτο τι απεμεινε απο την 813 θα το διαπιστωσω αυριο που θα βαλω 2 καινουργιες 811 στο τελικο και θα ξανααναψω το μηχανακι.
badsak θυμησε μου ατες οι λυχνιες που λες τι νηματα κτλ θελουν? (αρνητικη ταση, σκρην, ανοδο) . δεν ειμαι τωρα να αλλαζω τροφοδοτικα. επισης Θεσσαλονικη τις εμπορευεται κανεις??και τιμες θυμησε μου.βασικα για αυτες που ειναι ιδιες με την 813 με μεγαλυτερη ανοδο θα ενδιαφερομουν.

Εδω θελω να ρωτησω αν υπαρχει καποιο συστημα το οποιο με ελειψη οδηγησης στην 813 (αρνητικη ταση εχω με αυτοπολωση) να διακοπτει αυτοματα την τροδοδοσια. π.χ με ελειψη τροφοδοσιας το ρευμα του οδηγου της λαμπας ειναι 0. αρα με 0 ρευμα να δινει εντολη στο ρελε και να κλεινει τα τροφοδοτικα. η οποια αλλη ιδεα εχετε.

----------


## phoenix_2007

> Εδω θελω να ρωτησω αν υπαρχει καποιο συστημα το οποιο με ελειψη οδηγησης στην 813 (αρνητικη ταση εχω με αυτοπολωση) να διακοπτει αυτοματα την τροδοδοσια. π.χ με ελειψη τροφοδοσιας το ρευμα του οδηγου της λαμπας ειναι 0. αρα με 0 ρευμα να δινει εντολη στο ρελε και να κλεινει τα τροφοδοτικα. η οποια αλλη ιδεα εχετε.


 Και γιατί να μπλέκεις με ρελέ και γενικότερους αυτοματισμούς?? Πιο εύκολο δεν είναι να φτιάξεις ένα τροφοδοτικό με σταθεροποιημένη (με Zener) αρνητική τάση, οπότε αν δεν έχεις οδήγηση, να υφίσταται μονίμως μία αρνητική τάση στο οδηγό της 813? Δες τι αρνητική ταση χρειάζεται η 813 και φτιάξε ένα αντίστοιχο τροφοδοτικό (ένας μετασχηματιστής λίγων mA θα σου χρειαστεί γι'αυτήν την περίπτωση). Αν δεν έχεις σχέδιο πες μου να ανεβάσω ένα.

----------


## tzitzikas

evbellis το εχω σκεφτει. εχω διαθεσιμο ενα μετασχηματιστη που παλια τον χρησιμοποιουσα για την αρνητικη ταση μιας 4-400 ο οποιος νομιζω ειναι 150 η 170 βολτ. το τροφοδοτικο τοτε ηταν με ΟΑ2 σταθεροποιητρια. η 813 θελει αρνητικα -160 βολτ .ανεβασε ενα σχεδιακι αν εχεις κατι γιατι για τοσα βολτ δεν εχω κατι σχετικο με ζενερ. το ρευμα που τραβαει το οδηγο ειναι 12-15 mA.

----------


## phoenix_2007

Ρίξε μιά ματιά σε αυτό το σχέδιο. Εξυπακούεται βέβαια, ότι θα αλλάξεις μ/σ και θα βάλεις και ανάλογες Zener ώστε να προκύψει η τάση που θέλεις (Οι δίοδοι Zener καλό είναι να είναι μιας κάποιας ισχύος πχ. 5W). Α, και για να έχουμε και το νου μας, μία Zener ισχύος 5W είναι σε πάχος όσο μία απλή δίοδος BY127!!!!!!

----------


## tzitzikas

evbellis ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.

χτες επιτελους αλλαξα τις 2 811 και δοκιμασα τον διαμορφωτη και ντραιβερ του Αντωνιαδη. ο ηχος που βγαζει τωρα ειναι πολυ ποιοτικος και καθαρος θα ελεγα. καμια σχεση με πριν. και πιο δυνατος απο οτο πριν. συνιστω ανεπιφυλακτα Αντωνιαδη.
με το τραζιστορικο προενισχυτη 1ο βατ που ειχα δεν εκανα δουλεια οποτε εβαλα τον παλιο τρανζιστορικο (με μ/σ εξοδου) 
που ειχαμε. βεβεα και παλι με ελαχιστα βατ οδηγηση δεν οδηγει τον τελικο . τον προενισχυτη τον εχω 4/10 γραμμες καναλι και 6/10 γραμμες του μαστερ.
ο διαμορφωτης ειναι στα 9ΚΩ δευτερευον (υψηλη της 813) και 12,4 ΚΩ με μεσαια ληψη στο πρωτευον (ανοδοι 811). μου εχει αφησει τυλιγμα στο πρωτευον και για 9ΚΩ με μεσαια ληψη. τα datasheets των 811 για δυο λυχνιες για ταση 1250 βολτ λενε 12,4ΚΩ(εγω δινω ταση 1130 βολτ). αν το εβαζα το πρωτευον στα 9ΚΩ τι αλλαγη θα ειχα??

τωρα για τον ντραιβερ  στο πρωτευον τον δουλευω 4Ω οπως και τον προενισχυτη 4Ω (ο προενισχυτης εχει εξοδο ακομα 8Ω & 16Ω). τωρα το δευτερευον του ντραιβερ εχει 1,5ΚΩ, 2,5ΚΩ και 3,5ΚΩ με μεσαια ληψη ολα αυτα. το δουλεψα στα 2,5ΚΩ αρχικα και μετα το κατεβασα στα 1,5ΚΩ γιατι μου δυναμωσε την ενταση. εχετε να προτεινετε καμια αλλαγη?
παντος το μιλλιαμπερομετρο του τελικου δε τραβαει ρευματα της ταξεως 250mA αλλα και κυμενεται κοντα στα 100 και καμια φορα κανει κορυφη στα 150mA. μπας και εχει παθει ζημια το μιλιαμπερομετρο τελικα σκεφτομαι, δεν μπορω να δωσω αλλη εξηγηση γιατι με αρκετη οδηγηση δε τραβανε μεγαλυτερες κορυφες οι 811. παντως το ρευμα ηρεμιας πλεον ειναι 45mA και οχι 20mA οπως με τον παλιο διαμορφωτη-811.

----------


## badsak

Τζιτζικα καλητερα ειναι να πειραματιστεις που θα κατσει καλυτερα.
Εγω θα σου πω πως εχω στησει τα δικα μου. Μετα απο πολλες δοκιμες
Το driver στην εισοδο το εχω στα 16ohm και δοκιμαζω παντα στο ενισχυτη σε ποιον συνδιασμο απο  ohm θα κατσει 
καλητερα   δοκιμασε ολλους τους πιθανους συνδιασμους.και την εξοδο του στα χαμηλοτερα kohm
Στα  push pull του διαμορφωτη παντα  χρησιμοποιω την χαμηλη αντισταση.
Γιατι εκει σηνηθως τραβαει τις μεγαλυτερες κορυφες.
Αν ο διαμορφωτης απο την μερια των kohm  εχει ληψεις δοκιμασε στην ληψη 
που θα δεις το μιλιαμπερομετρο τις υψηλης τασης τις 813 να χορευει περισσοτερο. και το δοκιμαστικο στη κεραια
να αναβει με την μουσικη σε μεγαλητερη αποσταση.
Ελπιζω να με καταλαβες τι εννοω.  τελος  να ξερεις οτι οσο ποιο μπασα ειναι η διαμορφωση
 σου τοσο περισσοτερες κορυφες θα βλεπεις.    :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## tzitzikas

κοιτα οσον αφορα τον driver και το δευτερευον του, οταν το ειχα στα 2,5ΚΩ  η διαμορφωση ηταν χαμηλοτερη και δεν επερνε αλλο απο προενισχυτη γιατι παραμορφωνε. στα 3,5 ΚΩ δε το δοκιμασα καθολου. δεν ειχα και πολυ χρονο ηταν και βραδυ και το χαμηλωσα στα 1,5ΚΩ οπου εβγαλε δυνατοτερη  διαμορφωση με την ιδια οδηγηση απο το προενισχυτη.
οσον αφορα το πρωτευον το εχω στα 4Ω. δε δοκιμασα στα 8Ω η στα 16Ω. για τα Ω αυτα εχει και εξοδους ο προενισχυτης. σκεφτομαι βεβαια αν το εβαζα σε περισοτερα Ω αν θα καθαριζε ακομα κι αλλο η διαμορφωση. απο τους δικους σας πειραματισμους ποια η γνωμη σας?

οσον αφορα το διαμορφωτη το πρωτευον το εχω στα 12,4ΚΩ οπως προτεινει ο κατασκευαστης των 811 γι αυτη την ταση λειτουργειας περιπου. εχω μια ακομα ληψη στα 9ΚΩ την οποια δε δοκιμασα. φανταζομαι στα 9ΚΩ θα αναιβει κι αλλο η διαμορφωση.
τωρα το δευτερευον το εχω στα 9ΚΩ το οποιο το υπολογισα με βαση το φορτιο της 813 (1400 βολτ/0,16Α -->8750Ω)
εχω επισης ληψεις στα 5ΚΩ, 7ΚΩ, 11ΚΩ. καποια στιγμη που θα εχω χρονο θα πειραματιστω.
παντος η αυτη τη στιγμη διαμορφωση ειναι πολυ ισχυρη ανταξια των 2 κρατικων θεσσαλονικης 1044 και 1179 αν και θεωρω οτι ο 1179 εχει ανωτερη σε ποιοτητα διαμορφωση του 1044.
Για οσους ειστε Θεσσααλονικη με εχει εντυπωσιασει απο πειρα(ματισ)τες η διαμορφωση του Super Sound που βγαινει βραδυα για συνομιλιες. εχω παθει πλακα με τον ηχο που βγαζει.

----------


## badsak

Κοιτα tzitzika το driver στο δευτερευων καλα τον εχεις.
και εμενα παντα στα 1,5 ΚΩΜ επαιζε και παιζει καλα.
Το πρωτευον το βαζω παντα στα 16ΩΜ και κανω δοκιμες με τον ενισχητη.
Επισης δοκιμασε να γειωσεις απο το πρωτευον το  0.
Θα δοκιμασεις ολους τους πιθανους συνδιασμους στην εξοδο του ενισχητη χωρις να κοιτας τα ΩΗΜ.
Θα δοκιμασεις ενω παιζει ο ενισχητης πχ αν βγαζει στην εξοδο 5 επαφες ο ενισχητης  τους  εξης συνδιασμους
την επαφη  1 με την επαφη 2. την 1 με την 3 .  την1 - 4 . την   1 - 5.
                                                                          2-3   2-4    2-5     
                                                                          3-4   3-5
                                                                          4-5  
Και θα δεις που θα φωναζει περισσοτερο και που θα βγαλει καλητερη ποιοτητα.  :Wink:   :Wink:  

Τωρα οσο αφορα τον διαμορφωτη.
Στα push pull  του διαμορφωτη   θα δεις που θα τραβαν τις μεγαλητερες κορυφες οι 811.   :Idea:  
Και στο δευτερευον θα δοκιμασεις με την μεθοδο του δοκιμαστικου κατσαβιδιου που θα 
αναβει ποιο μακρυα το κατσαβιδι συμφωνα με την μουσικη σου στην κεραια του πομπου.  :Idea:   :Idea:  
Ετσι πρακτικα και απλα θα καταφερεις τα καλητερα αποτελεσματα.
Αν θελεις αναφερε μου ποσο στοιχησαν διαμορφωτης  driver  και  811.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  

Αντε και καλα πειραματα

----------


## tzitzikas

διαμορφωτης 120 ευρω (300 βατ ειναι)
driver 40 ευρω (30 βατ ειναι)
811 35 ευρω η μια

τωρα για τους συνδιασμους που λες πεοενισχυτη-driver αν εχεις 4Ω τον προενισχυτη και βαλεις στα 16 Ω τον ντραιβερ αυξανεις το φορτιο αρα λογικα θα μειωθει η ενταση του ηχου.
μαλλον θα αυξηθει η ενταση αν εχεις 16Ω τον προενισχυτη και 4 τον ντραιβερ. βεβαια δε ξερω τι θα γινει μετα απο θεμα ποιοτητας ηχου. γενικα δεν εχω πολυασχοληθει με ενισχυτες ηχου

το 0 του ντραιβερ αν το γειωσω τι θα προσφερει?

----------


## badsak

Δοκιμασε τα οπως σου ειπα με ολους τους πιθανους συνδιασμους 
καπου θα παξει καλυτερα.
ΚΑΙ ΤΟ DRIVER ΠΑΝΤΑ ΣΤΑ 16 ΩΗΜ

----------

